# Anything happening around Manchester



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Im new to the forum and relativly new to my TT which i got on November

Would like to meet other TT owners im not interested in meeting scallies in shit novas or some fool called Chaz in a white RS Turbo popping his exhaust like the fools do locally.

Let me know if there are TT owners around who would meet up.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Have a look under this heading. There quite a few from your area.
AÂ£DFU Dani is your Rep. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I will be doing a drive/ meet soon


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Dave,

Let me know about your drive would you?

Hope you are well, car ok, etc.

AL


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

AL_B said:


> Dave,
> 
> Let me know about your drive would you?
> 
> ...


Will do M8 :wink: :wink: :wink: 
Coming to Scotland on the 8th April   ??


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dani's (A3DFU) should be organising a Bee Hive cruise soon from Wilmslow, around the Pennines. She has about 6 runs or so per year. Hope to see you there


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

I like to hear about this when it happens

PM me


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> I like to hear about this when it happens
> 
> PM me


She always posts under Events, keep watching she will be along soon


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> I like to hear about this when it happens
> 
> PM me


Dani's is a fitness trainer and when you get to the meet she will have you doing some warm-up exercises

ObiWan is TTOC absoluTTe Editor. and will be interviewing you while exercising with you

Davidg he is the North/West-Rep. well I don't think you will see him because he will be hiding somewhere eating is pies

:lol: :lol: :wink:

seriously three of the nicest people you will ever meet


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> Im new to the forum and relativly new to my TT which i got on November
> 
> Would like to meet other TT owners im not interested in meeting scallies in shit novas or some fool called Chaz in a white RS Turbo popping his exhaust like the fools do locally.
> 
> Let me know if there are TT owners around who would meet up.


Dani's having a run in February

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=57106


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> Soulctrla said:
> 
> 
> > I like to hear about this when it happens
> ...


No cruise without warm ups, interviews or pies!!!!
Oh, and stretches for that matter


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > Soulctrla said:
> ...


Make sure you take along your own pound coin :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


Always :wink: :lol:


----------

